# 1.4 L turbo engine boost pressure



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the OEM number seems to be *+16.0 psi* (per *Car & Driver*), but that's certainly not the turbos' _maximum_ capability, probably just what the ECM is limiting it to.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

15-17psi is what the stock tune uses. aftermarket has pushed the turbo up to it's maximum of around ~23psi


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*1.4L Turbo Max...*



shawn672 said:


> 15-17psi is what the stock tune uses. aftermarket has pushed the turbo up to it's maximum of around ~23psi


OK, what HP and LB/FT does 23 psi get you? And what life span for the engine?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

152hp and 193ft/lb at the wheels with a 15% loss = 174hp and 221 ft/lb at the crank

edit: the guy tuning these is a genius with GM ECU's, he's got a long history of tuning high performance GM vehicles and has amazing success. of course any time you pump out more power you're going to degrade life, no one knows or can calculate by how much. Perhaps instead of 200k the engine might last 150k? No one knows honestly but you probably won't own the car long enough to find out


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> 152hp and 193ft/lb at the wheels with a 15% loss = 174hp and 221 ft/lb at the crank
> 
> edit: the guy tuning these is a genius with GM ECU's, he's got a long history of tuning high performance GM vehicles and has amazing success. of course any time you pump out more power you're going to degrade life, no one knows or can calculate by how much. Perhaps instead of 200k the engine might last 150k? No one knows honestly but you probably won't own the car long enough to find out




Im currently running these numbers at about 20 psi and a a/f ratio in the low to mid 11s. car run flawlessly. 

194lbs or torque at the wheels and 152 hp at the wheels is what this car should have been from the factory.

per shawns formula, this shows this cruze with a tune is basically putting out the same numbers as a small turbo diesel. 

A lotta torque = great driving experience and great mpg's


Shawn if you run the balls outta of any new stock car it will last less then someone who baby's a car.

look at old people cars when they sell them usually run like new and look new because they dont drive much and are very easy on the vehicle. If a 19 year old had a car from new I wouldn't want to touch it cause you know if was driving hard. its all about how well you take care of the car. 

I believe the engine will out last the turbo in this car with someone who is responsible with it, even with added boost. plus when I drive normal I cant even tell the tune is there. only under 3/4 thorttle of WOT do I know its making more boost which i didnt hit to often.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Agreed with 2011lt1, it's all about how you drive and take care of the car (regular oil changes, etc.). I've always driven my cars hard, and even though I ditch them in less than 50k miles, I leave it in perfect condition, the car will easily last another 50-100k without any issues (and all of them have been modified)

edit: If there was a durability concern, Vince would let us know and wouldn't tune as high.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Heh to the comments about young people and buying modded cars.... How many STIs and EVOs do you see in great shape when bought from a 20 year old? Hardly any  but that has nothing to do with the aftermarket companies or tuners. Like Shawn said the individual owner is what makes the greatest impact on the vehicles longevity. I've seen 400+HP Grand Prixs go well beyond 250K miles with the right owner. And I saw a brand new Z06 not make it past 20K miles.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol did you ever see the video of the 35 year old corvette owner who was going to roast his tires and instead killed the clutch? He grenaded his transmission on a near new vette...


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

It really comes down to the tune. If you just go buy a home depot boost controller and crank it up your going to run into some issues sooner than later. A good clean tune and 0 knock makes or literally breaks your attempt to be a fast eco tech. The motor is not tuned or built for high boost. its built for mpg. To really squeeze power out of the 1.4t you would need a more aggressive cam, more aggressive timing, arp hardware/metal hg (not sure what the stock tinsel strength is of the head studs... thats whats really is going to determine how much boost you can push, trust me ive done it... when u lift the head your going to have a bad day and a hard time explaining to the dealer why they should cover the damages...) and just the right afr. I love turbos, thats why I got the cruze, I have a rather quick eagle talon , so id rather put the keys in that and go for a ripper then destroy my daily 36 mpg commuter. But to answer your question directly turning up the boost 10% over stock is not high risk. Just make sure you get a boost controller first. don't brick your brand new cruze. we clean.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jstue said:


> It really comes down to the tune. If you just go buy a home depot boost controller and crank it up your going to run into some issues sooner than later. A good clean tune and 0 knock makes or literally breaks your attempt to be a fast eco tech*. The motor is not tuned or built for high boost. its built for mpg.* To really squeeze power out of the 1.4t you would need a more aggressive cam, more aggressive timing, arp hardware/metal hg (not sure what the stock tinsel strength is of the head studs... thats whats really is going to determine how much boost you can push, trust me ive done it... when u lift the head your going to have a bad day and a hard time explaining to the dealer why they should cover the damages...) and just the right afr. I love turbos, thats why I got the cruze, I have a rather quick eagle talon , so id rather put the keys in that and go for a ripper then destroy my daily 36 mpg commuter. *But to answer your question directly turning up the boost 10% over stock is not high risk. Just make sure you get a boost controller first.* don't brick your brand new cruze. we clean.


 
Two things I disagree with marked above.
I believe the transmission is one of the parts holding us back, as well as the stock turbo being maxed after a tune.

The second point above, you do not want to just "jerry-rig" a boost controller and turn up the boost on these cars. The tune from Vince does a LOT more than just 'turn up the boost' lol


----------



## pablowest (Apr 10, 2011)

Max boost turbo is the best one that you can use to increase the mileage level. It is really fast and furious.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Two things I disagree with marked above.
> I believe the transmission is one of the parts holding us back, as well as the stock turbo being maxed after a tune.
> 
> The second point above, you do not want to just "jerry-rig" a boost controller and turn up the boost on these cars. The tune from Vince does a LOT more than just 'turn up the boost' lol


You mean raising boost, running lean, and making no timming adjustments all while still running 87 might be a bad idea?!?


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You mean raising boost, running lean, and making no timming adjustments all while still running 87 might be a bad idea?!?


Only cause you forgot the Nitrous Oxide.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

honestly i am surprised at the modding of these cars for power, unless there is a significant gain in economy.

call me old/fashioned hahaa but wont you get to a point with this little ferris wheel where the air is too hot to be useful?

i hit a brick wall at 35psi on my 67mm t3. the iat's were too much for my front mount to handle so thts where we left it. 

also does this ecm have safeguards in place for iat's ect's (i would assume so for knock counts)

forgive me i am still learning this car. i am trying to cross over what i know from my old race car.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

DEcruze said:


> honestly i am surprised at the modding of these cars for power, unless there is a significant gain in economy.
> 
> call me old/fashioned hahaa but wont you get to a point with this little ferris wheel where the air is too hot to be useful?
> 
> ...


 
ZZP claims the FMIC is terrible and is developing a replacement. With that said I do suffer from heatsoak after awhile of driving hard but it does cool down quickly when not under full boost. I think some of the questions you're asking should be geared towards Vince @ Trifecta since he can more then accurately answer all of your questions - the guy is a genius.

The whole point of modding for more power is simply to increase the 'low points' of the car, aka the only downside of the car was that it lacked a little power, and now I have that... No it won't ever be a 12 second car and I won't ever try to make it one but cheap reliable power that ALSO increases fuel economy? Yes please!

I've seen at least a 5mpg increase since flashing. Now it could just be the higher octane (93 vs 89) or the nicer weather, I don't have it down to an exact science but I did see a 5+mpg increase as well as tons more power across the whole board (40% increase everywhere)


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

nice......i am trying to leave this car alone. i didnt mess with my silverado at all. my honda was a different story. bordem took over on that. and i wanted to go as fast as i did with it. 

thanks for the reply! 

to me this is just a fun puddle jumper. i am seriously looking at the injen though. i dont like the idea of needing premium, on a tune. although i do realize that is isnt much to some, but around here premium is about 20-30 cents more/gal. 

it is neat whats going on with these cars though. 

again thanks for the replies!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> nice......i am trying to leave this car alone. i didnt mess with my silverado at all. my honda was a different story. bordem took over on that. and i wanted to go as fast as i did with it.
> 
> thanks for the reply!
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat, i come from a long line of modded cars and i'm trying my hardest to leave my Cruze alone or at least not get carried away with it.

I'm only going to do mods that increase fuel economy, efficency and power. I'd really like to hit 50mpg...


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

its really really really hard to not want to do anything.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

fenix said:


> its really really really hard to not want to do anything.


15 years ago id agree with that statement. 
hahaa. the roof rack is a need. if i want to ride my mt bike. 

if the injen is as good as it is, ill do that as a fuel ec. gain.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> 15 years ago id agree with that statement.
> hahaa. the roof rack is a need. if i want to ride my mt bike.
> 
> if the injen is as good as it is, ill do that as a fuel ec. gain.


You might want to wait for other options in this department. The Injen dyno charts show a a/f of 10.48:1 @ WOT...


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You might want to wait for other options in this department. The Injen dyno charts show a a/f of 10.48:1 @ WOT...


yeah im in mo hurry to pull the trigger on that. 
that with a tuner is probably a better option. but again, i probably will leave it alone. 

i know the gt500 would run like ass after a cai install. unless it got a tune with it. 

i thought with direct injection, you could get away a leaner a/fr? i know the toyotas go crazy lean, or they told me that they "can" run that lean. 

but yeah. 10.4 is a little too fat.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> yeah im in mo hurry to pull the trigger on that.
> that with a tuner is probably a better option. but again, i probably will leave it alone.
> 
> i know the gt500 would run like ass after a cai install. unless it got a tune with it.
> ...


Our cars don't have direct injection.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> You might want to wait for other options in this department. The Injen dyno charts show a a/f of 10.48:1 @ WOT...


Better to change plugs than a rod n pistons =P Also how accurate are the O2s on the Cruze? Or did they use their own sensors when testing?



DEcruze said:


> i thought with direct injection, you could get away a leaner a/fr? i know the toyotas go crazy lean, or they told me that they "can" run that lean.


Yeah I've heard they get up to 16:1.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Cadillac V6 SVT and Camaro V6 are both Direct Injection (DI) engines, so maybe some information about how GM is controlling them might be useful?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Our cars don't have direct injection.


it does look like i have a little more reading to do. 
it is mechanical though? or did i read that wrong?


----------



## CruEco (Jul 12, 2011)

SO... I would like to put an aftermarket Blow off valve on my cruze, i'm under the impression that it has a re-circulatory valve instead. how would i go about doing this?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CruEco said:


> SO... I would like to put an aftermarket Blow off valve on my cruze, i'm under the impression that it has a re-circulatory valve instead. how would i go about doing this?


You don't


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You mean raising boost, running lean, and making no timming adjustments all while still running 87 might be a bad idea?!?


Lol


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hello everyone, qucik question / obervation tell me if i am correct. During the winter season ( below 60's i guess) our cars run less boost because the air is denser so you do not need the 15-17psi max pressure to the power needed. once the temperature warm up and stay up the cars will resume using higher pressure.

currently its about 50 degrees ( for a day) and my car is only running maybe 11.5 psi going uphill at 2,000 rmp....i am untuned.... also i was supprised it held that level until i let off the throttle at 3500rpm.


----------



## killis00 (Feb 18, 2013)

DEcruze said:


> it does look like i have a little more reading to do.
> it is mechanical though? or did i read that wrong?


No It Has Multi-Port Fuel Injection
Diesels and some 50's through 70's Gasoline Engines used Mechanical


----------



## GMmaniac (Aug 12, 2015)

is someone already try to get the factory intake install after a tune? i just sold my injen intake to my neighbor and after putting back the OEM, instead of max boost around 21 psi it goes 24 and nearly to 25... can someone explain that??
I'm running the factory intake as i wait to have the ZZP one at my door..
also i've read maybe on this site that our engine is prompt to piston failure when we boost over 21 psi..any exeperience on that?


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

GMmaniac said:


> is someone already try to get the factory intake install after a tune? i just sold my injen intake to my neighbor and after putting back the OEM, instead of max boost around 21 psi it goes 24 and nearly to 25... can someone explain that??
> I'm running the factory intake as i wait to have the ZZP one at my door..
> also i've read maybe on this site that our engine is prompt to piston failure when we boost over 21 psi..any exeperience on that?


Are you saying that your boost is higher with your stock intake?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe a new thread instead of resurrecting an old one?


----------



## GMmaniac (Aug 12, 2015)

yep, i boost higher with the stock intake. sorry about taking an ''old'' tread, search bring me here so there i am on this ''old'' new tread...
There is no point, i think, to make a new tread on something already started..


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Although this thread has nothing to do with your issue, really. Your issue is very unique and would achieve greater feedback in its own thread.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a 2015 auto 1.4 Is there a benifit to getting a manual boost controller and adding say 1 or 2 psi to the turbo to get a bit more power? Now second that on the fact of boost controller, there was also a kit with a new turbine for the factory turbo and tuner to be able to handle the new parts, what can the ecu handle before a tune would be necessary. I found a manual controller for $90 online, but what would be achieved if anything to add just a couple of pounds for the cost. Lastly, I've seen an external wastegate, but looking at where it's installed on the factory turbo, that doesn't make sense does it to use an aftermarket gate vs factory.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bsb2001ca said:


> I have a 2015 auto 1.4 Is there a benifit to getting a manual boost controller and adding say 1 or 2 psi to the turbo to get a bit more power? Now second that on the fact of boost controller, there was also a kit with a new turbine for the factory turbo and tuner to be able to handle the new parts, what can the ecu handle before a tune would be necessary. I found a manual controller for $90 online, but what would be achieved if anything to add just a couple of pounds for the cost. Lastly, I've seen an external wastegate, but looking at where it's installed on the factory turbo, that doesn't make sense does it to use an aftermarket gate vs factory.


Can't use a MBC on today's cars. The computer will override it or put it into limp mode. 

Don't need another waste gate either. 

If you want more power, get a tune.


----------



## jfelix (May 31, 2015)

2011lt1 said:


> Im currently running these numbers at about 20 psi and a a/f ratio in the low to mid 11s. car run flawlessly.
> 
> 194lbs or torque at the wheels and 152 hp at the wheels is what this car should have been from the factory.
> 
> ...


You can be hard on a car and make it last. Its all about how well you service your engine. Using good oil, plugs ..extra..


----------



## Kangir (Feb 26, 2021)

I am new to the forums. I put a stage 3 race chip in mine, cold air intake, and turned the boost up on my 1.4 turbo lt 2011 cruze. And got it up to 25lbs of boost. anything more than that, you will shoot your dipstick out of the block


----------



## Chevycruzelittleturbo28 (Oct 20, 2021)

Jim Frye said:


> *1.4L Turbo Max...*
> 
> 
> 
> OK, what HP and LB/FT does 23 psi get you? And what life span for the engine?


About 2 weeks then you lift the head. Personal experience


----------

